
How one hot sauce seller hauled Uber into small-claims court and won $4,000 - tonyztan
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/how-one-man-hauled-uber-into-small-claims-court-and-won-4000/
======
tyingq
This was posted here before. I do think Uber was partially at fault here, but
I'm skeptical there was intent on the driver's part here.

The video shows the driver pulling away while the passenger is very close to
the vehicle...hardly the most stealthy choice.

I suspect some later passenger took the bag, perhaps without the driver
noticing. Then, the driver ignored the calls because Uber likely doesn't give
them much incentive to take calls, especially potentially contentious ones.
Driver hears a message about lost merchandise, knows he can't do much about
it, so he ignores it.

I think the hot sauce guy is somewhat lucky he found someone to cover his
losses. Had he left it in a public bus, for example, you would have a harder
time getting any compensation.

~~~
niij
>Had he left it in a public bus, for example, you would have a harder time
getting any compensation.

He didn't _leave_ the bag. The driver drove away while he was still unloading
his belongings.

